# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Phần mềm làm videos

## phuongnam

e muốn làm videos, k phải video clip. e muốn làm video chữ thôi, có thêm 1,2 hình minh hoạ. ai chỉ làm video mà có cả typing effect nãu thì càng tốt. nhg qan trọg là chữ thâu. có cả tut thì càg tốt =d

----------


## kenhgamemobi

bạn dùng ulead video studio đi bạn vào daydownload về nè http://www.corel.com/akdlm/6763/downloads/ulead/videostudio11plus/uvs11plus_e.exe còn đây là crack của em nó http://www.mediafire.com/?yfsrb1rv26nav85. sau khi cài đặt xong bật chương trình crack lên click vào apply là ok. cách sử dụng lên mạng coi nha bạn.

----------


## trungvu

bạn có thể dùng adobe flash để biên tập theo kiểu flash .( có thể gõ text có dấu )
bạn có thể dùng microsoft power point để làm video trình diễn ( có thể gõ text có dấu )
bạn có thể dùng proshowgold để làm video ( có thể gõ text có dấu )

----------


## ngoctran89

*tuanthiem_vn2812* ơi bạn có thể chỉ mình tạo ảnh động không, và tạo logo cho riêng mình có chữ ký nữa. thank!

----------

